# Fisher plows!!



## cubplower

C' mon guys we all know that boss overpowers this site, so lets see those fishers!!


----------



## Newdude

Before this goes to the bottom of the crapper (like one poseted in Jan.)

http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=1590458&pp=25

The search button is your friend!!


----------



## grandview

Hello, anyone?


----------



## Seaway25

Old picture. It has a sticker on it now. haha


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 2COR517

cubplower;869462 said:


> C' mon guys we all know that boss overpowers this site,


Really? Looks like Fisher and Western lead the pack to me......









At least for discussing "issues"


----------



## merrimacmill

2COR517;869805 said:


> Really? Looks like Fisher and Western lead the pack to me......
> 
> View attachment 63036
> 
> 
> At least for discussing "issues"


I think that is just because the western and fisher seem to have the most problems causing them to be the most discussed on their forums. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

I don't know what you're talking about. Fishers/Westerns Rule! Ask anybody who has owned one for less than a year.....


----------



## zeek

hmmmm....I make the same money as that guy with that big boss v blade.... hmmm... who's the smart one now, half the plow, half the work, but yet still get paid the same per hour.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

pics of my f250 with the fisher plow upfront


----------



## SuperdutyShane

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;869903 said:


> pics of my f250 with the fisher plow upfront


God knows we've seen pics of your truck 1mil times already lol.


----------



## DareDog

1978 Fisher speedcast been on 3 trucks and still works great. never had an trouble wit it.


----------



## grec-o-face

Ok, I'll play....

























http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h126/grecoface/Car%20Pics/F350rearstrobe.flv


----------



## Banksy

Here's my $1000 dollar Minute Mount 1. I took about a year and a half to put it together and it's as good as a new one. That inlcudes everything. The first storm paid me back for the plow, the trucks paid off and now it's all profit. payup


----------



## campkd6

Heres mine.


----------



## vincent

I didn't know fisher made snow plows. 

Huh, wow


----------



## tuna

Getting a new Fisher 7.5 HD next week.Pics up as soon as it is on my truck.


----------



## 2COR517

vincent;870448 said:


> I didn't know fisher made snow plows.
> 
> Huh, wow


Fisher also makes boat anchors.


----------



## snowpro1

Here's one of ours.


----------



## wdcs1

here it is again. Need to get both trucks out and stacked in the same pick. Just been to bus soliciting jobs. Won't load sorry


----------



## fisher guy

i'll play as well they work quite well for me


----------



## 7.3 Plower

There's just the blade ready for snow. We still haven't even gotten a good frost yet so hooking the plow up has been low on the priority list.


----------



## RepoMan207

This is my old plow that I have since sold. As soon as I go down to pick up my XLS I'll snap some pics & get them posted.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73268

Before & After shots...


----------



## mikelawtown

my 02 from last winter


----------



## tls22

here


----------



## highridge

Taken today on my '94 Diesel


----------



## creativedesigns

Atta 'boy Timmy! lol, that oughtta make 2COR drool.


----------



## 2COR517

creativedesigns;871782 said:


> Atta 'boy Timmy! lol, that oughtta make 2COR drool.


Nothing worth getting revved up for here. Mostly a bunch of yellow straight blades.


----------



## TJS

I guess this would pass for a Fisher. Here is my Fish-Mond hybrid. Old School Diamond 
8' Blade with Fisher MM1 upright and Fenner pump converted to verticle.
T.J.


----------



## tls22

creativedesigns;871782 said:


> Atta 'boy Timmy! lol, that oughtta make 2COR drool.


lmao...nice shot. How do you like that xlt?


----------



## RepoMan207

*creativedesigns *

Have you considered a deflector kit for your XLS yet, or do you not have the need for one? I bought one myself and am trying to justify another $255 to put one on.

Did your guides & cutting edge come with it, or did you buy them separate?

From what I gather the cutting edge isn't standard, but yet Western supplies one with there wideouts....Go figure.


----------



## AC2717

check out my photo on my avatar, Fisher MM2 on a Ram 1500, runs awesome


----------



## dam

*Fisher Snow Plows*

2006 F350 with a 2008 9ft Fisher HD plow. I just put 4 transforce AT tires on it. Should be all set if it ever decides to snow this season.


----------



## plowguy43

Why do people with Boss plow's hate fisher Plows? Is it because they work so well? or because they are simple rugged reliable plows?


----------



## ksland

Well, you seen one you seen all... but I will contribute..... here was my new $4699 MM2 on my oldie F250


----------



## ksland

Another $4699 new plow on my 2500HD also MM2 8' HD


----------



## ksland

My latest almost new $2050 MM2 HD 8'


----------



## plowguy43

I thought all the new Fisher's had the new style lights?


----------



## fisher guy

plowguy43;872465 said:


> I thought all the new Fisher's had the new style lights?


thats what i thought


----------



## zeek

I third that....my new one came with the new lights


----------



## 2COR517

plowguy43;872465 said:


> I thought all the new Fisher's had the new style lights?


You mean MM2? Nope. Plenty of MM2 out there with sealed beams.


----------



## fisher guy

well we know that thats what i got on my mm2 but he said they were brand new like that and in the pics they look brand new i thought maybe he got a better deal on that set up because of the sealed beams


----------



## Brian Young

zeek;869887 said:


> hmmmm....I make the same money as that guy with that big boss v blade.... hmmm... who's the smart one now, half the plow, half the work, but yet still get paid the same per hour.


I would consider yourself lucky then. There is no way I would pay the same. Nice looking truck and plow tho.


----------



## ksland

LOL the plows were new at time of the picture, not new to me now.....


----------



## ksland

The $2050 plow is one season old, bought it cheap off a guy before repo guy took his truck with it, sold the push plates and bought mine for $50 more than I sold the ones I didn't need.


----------



## RepoMan207

ksland;873253 said:


> The $2050 plow is one season old, bought it cheap off a guy before repo guy took his truck with it, sold the push plates and bought mine for $50 more than I sold the ones I didn't need.


 HEY! Thats my Ching on your truck!  I get such a rash of sh*t when I return the truck with no plow.


----------



## ksland

RepoDude....

Lol sorry, Actually he mounted and paid for the plow seperate from the truck anyhow, so they werent expecting a plow when they grabbed it....

Poor guy, started a Line-X business and was doing very well, had $125,000 invested, mobile trailer for doing roofs and such, shop the whole nine... Economy killed it, he did 70% new trucks, and we all know how well new truck sales have been in the last 2 to 3 years...


----------



## RepoMan207

ksland;873869 said:


> RepoDude....
> 
> Lol sorry, Actually he mounted and paid for the plow seperate from the truck anyhow, so they werent expecting a plow when they grabbed it....
> 
> Poor guy, started a Line-X business and was doing very well, had $125,000 invested, mobile trailer for doing roofs and such, shop the whole nine... Economy killed it, he did 70% new trucks, and we all know how well new truck sales have been in the last 2 to 3 years...


That sucks. Doing the right thing in life and the economy goes an kills not only the mans lively hood but his credit too an finances too.


----------



## grosser397

zeek;869887 said:


> hmmmm....I make the same money as that guy with that big boss v blade.... hmmm... who's the smart one now, half the plow, half the work, but yet still get paid the same per hour.


actually i do get paid more per hour with my BOSS v plow!


----------



## RepoMan207

grosser397;873949 said:


> actually i do get paid more per hour with my BOSS v plow!


Why are you bothering to stir the pot if you don't even OWN a Fisher?  How exactly is it that you think you can make more money with a Boss vs any other plow out there? Especially considering you haven't tried any of them, or atleast the proper one for the job? Thats like me jumping on the big red thread an running my mouth....why bother?


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

brand new 09 plow..still a virgin to snow


----------



## firehall1

pepsi cans? wheres the beer? come on now


----------



## fisher guy

i want that plow!!!!!!!


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

firehall1;874231 said:


> pepsi cans? wheres the beer? come on now


pepsi for the week days and beer for the week-ends


----------



## RepoMan207

Nice looking plow!


----------



## ColliganLands

heres mine from last year


----------



## RepoMan207

Hey Kyle, ready for the season yet?


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;873970 said:


> Why are you bothering to stir the pot if you don't even OWN a Fisher?


Last time I checked you technically own a Fisher, but you dont physically own it :laughing:


----------



## TremblaySNOW

Here's mine 

"FISHER ALL DA WAY"


----------



## salt dogg

here is mine just finished doing new paint job.


----------



## cubplower

Wow nice plows and trucks guys!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Salt Dogg that looks awesome!


----------



## salt dogg

thanks shane. fisher xblade system makes it pretty easy to maintain. it all comes apart so easy.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

salt dogg;874938 said:


> thanks shane. fisher xblade system makes it pretty easy to maintain. it all comes apart so easy.


Seems like it did in the pictures. That was this summer you did that right? I thought I had seen a picture of your truck with just a regular HD blade on it?


----------



## salt dogg

yes i had a eight footer but i sold it and picked up this xblade few weeks ago. just needed a little paint, good cleaning, lights and hardware.


----------



## ColliganLands

RepoMan207;874371 said:


> Hey Kyle, ready for the season yet?


not at all trying to wrap up cleanups by the end of next week then ive got to go through everything and get ready. ill also start getting on here alot more then too.


----------



## RepoMan207

SuperdutyShane;874379 said:


> Last time I checked you technically own a Fisher, but you dont physically own it :laughing:


My wallet says otherwise. I actually felt irritated when I wrote the check out....I don't know why. Maybe cause it's ALOT of $$ for damn plow, but I don't know.


----------



## GPS

My Dodge/Fisher combo. Yes, it's the same crappy cell pic that has been here before. Maybe an updated one when the snow flies...


----------



## plowguy43

2COR517;872730 said:


> You mean MM2? Nope. Plenty of MM2 out there with sealed beams.


No I meant as of 2008 they changed all of their plows (not homesteader) over the new lights.


----------



## fisher guy

very nice plow GPS i like the black snow foil is that just a HD painted gray? or is that an x blade sorry the gray headgear is throwing me off lol i wanna say its an X BLADE just because the pic make it looks like the xblade cutting edge. can u clear this up for me?


----------



## RepoMan207

I haven't seen a Patriots version in awhile.


----------



## GPS

fisher guy;875807 said:


> very nice plow GPS i like the black snow foil is that just a HD painted gray? or is that an x blade sorry the gray headgear is throwing me off lol i wanna say its an X BLADE just because the pic make it looks like the xblade cutting edge. can u clear this up for me?


It's not an X-blade. I certainly wouldn't mind a bit if it was, though. It's a regular 8'HD MM2 steel Fisher, but it was a special edition Patriots version. It came that color from Fisher. I added the Sno-foil recently. Since they only come in yellow, I just scuffed it and sprayed it black rather than trying to match the silver/gray. When I do end up rehabbing the plow, I plan on painting the whole thing a metallic silver, and having a Patriots logo painted on and cleared (I've had no luck finding a part # for the original decal).

The lift arm/triangle is the same one as used on the stainless X-blades.


----------



## RepoMan207

GPS;876222 said:


> It's not an X-blade. I certainly wouldn't mind a bit if it was, though. It's a regular 8'HD MM2 steel Fisher, but it was a special edition Patriots version. It came that color from Fisher. I added the Sno-foil recently. Since they only come in yellow, I just scuffed it and sprayed it black rather than trying to match the silver/gray. When I do end up rehabbing the plow, I plan on painting the whole thing a metallic silver, and having a Patriots logo painted on and cleared (I've had no luck finding a part # for the original decal).
> 
> The lift arm/triangle is the same one as used on the stainless X-blades.


GPS, it's my understanding if you call them with your serial number and tell them what you have, they will send you a set out for free. They don't supply them to the dealers.


----------



## GPS

RepoMan207;876448 said:


> GPS, it's my understanding if you call them with your serial number and tell them what you have, they will send you a set out for free. They don't supply them to the dealers.


I think I'll give that a shot. Can't hurt to try, right? I'd be happy to buy them, but free is never a bad thing either payup


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Just painted it today... Ill get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Nice looking stuff guys! Hopefully they can be put to use soon.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;876448 said:


> GPS, it's my understanding if you call them with your serial number and tell them what you have, they will send you a set out for free. They don't supply them to the dealers.


If I call will they send me a free Fisher emblem for the front?


----------



## Snowplow71

I tried, and they told me I had to go through a dealer. I don't need them that bad.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Snowplow71;877584 said:


> I tried, and they told me I had to go through a dealer. I don't need them that bad.


That idea is out.... On my plow the Fisher Emblem wasnt just a sticker, it is "engraved" So if it isnt raining tomorrow, Im going to take a small brush and a little bit of black paint, and stencil the emblem in. Hopefully it comes out good.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Brant'sLawnCare;877432 said:


> Nice looking stuff guys! Hopefully they can be put to use soon.


Amen to that!


----------



## RepoMan207

SuperdutyShane;877580 said:


> If I call will they send me a free Fisher emblem for the front?


I highly doubt it. He has the Patriot edition which wasn't supplied to the dealers. Yours can be had for $25 at any dealer. Although I think Ron got lucky with his.


----------



## 2brothersyc

fishers are the best


----------



## 2COR517

2brothersyc;877778 said:


> fishers are the best


How many different brands have you used/owned?


----------



## tuna

Just picked up my new Fisher 7.5 HD,I got some work to do this weekend.


----------



## Mackman

2COR517;877790 said:


> How many different brands have you used/owned?


Fisher is the best. Besides a fisher i owned a meyers.


----------



## ksland

I have owned Boss, Western, Meyers, Diamond all in the past.... I will take a Fisher over any of them.

Close second is Boss, But I dont like the headgear and List setup of the Boss.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

2COR517;877790 said:


> How many different brands have you used/owned?


Compared to my old homemade blade that was on the 350, this big yellow plow is sweet! :laughing:


----------



## merrimacmill

Nice trucks and plows, I used to be a fisher guy but changed to boss. If boss didn't exist I'd choose fisher over anything else! good thing about them around here is parts availability compared to boss.


----------



## Mackman

merrimacmill;878000 said:


> Nice trucks and plows, I used to be a fisher guy but changed to boss. If boss didn't exist I'd choose fisher over anything else! good thing about them around here is parts availability compared to boss.


I was looking at the boss but wasnt a big fan of them. What made you go to boss?


----------



## loudredram

Here is mine.......and its for sale too


----------



## tastebeer

Boss has better hydraulics, and a superior trip edge plow but there V plow without a tripedge is lagging behind fisher, (does not trip in scoop or V position) both have much better hydraulics than Meyer/Diamond. The best tripedge is a toss up beween fisher and boss. If fisher had adjustable shoes for the X blade that would be the ticket!! Meyers is trying to do better but is still sucking hind tit


----------



## brad96z28

*myx v*

I have not used it yet but here is mine payup


----------



## brad96z28

tastebeer;878493 said:


> Boss has better hydraulics, and a superior trip edge plow but there V plow without a tripedge is lagging behind fisher, (does not trip in scoop or V position) both have much better hydraulics than Meyer/Diamond. The best tripedge is a toss up beween fisher and boss. If fisher had adjustable shoes for the X blade that would be the ticket!! Meyers is trying to do better but is still sucking hind tit


Why does boss have better hydraulics? My xv is every bit as fast as boss if not faster. Its to fast for my liking but Im guessing I will ger useto it.


----------



## cubanb343

brad- that plow looks awesome~ are you going to get new cutting edges for it?


----------



## 2COR517

Mackman;877931 said:


> Fisher is the best. Besides a fisher i owned a meyers.


So, you've used/owned two of a dozen brands. And based on your limited experience with these two brands, you can say Fisher is the best of them all?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B&B

brad96z28;878559 said:


> Why does boss have better hydraulics? My xv is every bit as fast as boss if not faster.


"Better" isn't necessarily limited to "speed".


----------



## 2COR517

brad96z28;878559 said:


> Why does boss have better hydraulics? My xv is every bit as fast as boss if not faster. Its to fast for my liking but Im guessing I will ger useto it.


Keep your eye on the pump cover on your XV. They like to fall off with out warning....


----------



## Mackman

2COR517;878620 said:


> you can say Fisher is the best of them all?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i can. LOL :laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## B&B

2COR517;878625 said:


> Keep your eye on the pump cover on your XV. They like to fall off with out warning....


Keep an eye on the motor solenoid and its connections also. Have had several shake the connections loose causing a ton of resistance, heat and ultimately burn up. A slight dab of blue thread locker on the terminal nuts is a good preventative measure.


----------



## brad96z28

cubanb343;878608 said:


> brad- that plow looks awesome~ are you going to get new cutting edges for it?


Even they way it is would last a me a couple seasons. Still a good half inch or so on the right side. I was thinking why cant I flip them over and put them on the opposite sides like my x blade? Seen to be center punched as well. But im not sure.


----------



## brad96z28

B&B;878639 said:


> Keep an eye on the motor solenoid and its connections also. Have had several shake the connections loose causing a ton of resistance, heat and ultimately burn up. A slight dab of blue thread locker on the terminal nuts is a good preventative measure.


Thanks I got to adjust the plow to fit my truck, While it's in the shop I will ck those connections.Cant wait to try this thing out. All those buttons are gona take alot of getting useto. Dont like the one button that moves the wing in both direction u dont know what way its gona go really?


----------



## B&B

brad96z28;878667 said:


> Thanks I got to adjust the plow to fit my truck, While it's in the shop I will ck those connections.Cant wait to try this thing out. All those buttons are gona take alot of getting useto. Dont like the one button that moves the wing in both direction u dont know what way its gona go really?


Yep, one of the same reasons I never cared for DD's controllers myself....or anybody's handheld controller for that matter.


----------



## brad96z28

B&B;878621 said:


> "Better" isn't necessarily limited to "speed".


Still waiting on his explination why he thinks its better.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

brad96z28;878667 said:


> Thanks I got to adjust the plow to fit my truck, While it's in the shop I will ck those connections.Cant wait to try this thing out. All those buttons are gona take alot of getting useto. Dont like the one button that moves the wing in both direction u dont know what way its gona go really?


Yes you do, From the manual / fisher site

"The first time the button is pressed after the control is turned ON or another function
is used, the wing will extend. Repeated use of the same button, without using
another function, results in movement in the opposite direction from the previous movement. Function times out after 3.0 (XtremeV), 3.25 (XLS - IN) or 3.75 seconds (XLS - OUT)."

basically first push wing out , second hit pulls it back


----------



## B&B

brad96z28;878675 said:


> Still waiting on his explination why he thinks its better.


Give him some time to chime in. If he doesn't (or in his mind only because of speed difference, which there is very little of) perhaps then I'll explain it in better detail.


----------



## brad96z28

As long as u can remember what way u moved it before u made 3 or 4 other movements and ur up against a garage door and cant remember.


----------



## Snowplow71

brad96z28;878690 said:


> As long as u can remember what way u moved it before u made 3 or 4 other movements and ur up against a garage door and cant remember.


Thats why you get set up for your next move when your going to the garage door :salute:


----------



## Bruce'sEx

brad96z28;878690 said:


> As long as u can remember what way u moved it before u made 3 or 4 other movements and ur up against a garage door and cant remember.


then you wait three seconds for it to clear and go back to out then in, or hit another function to clear it. rarely have I had to hit it more then twice before dropping or lifting the blade. can't really see a time where I would go out then in then out, and not have a 3 second break before the second out, or droping the blade.


----------



## brad96z28

Ya Im sure I just go to use it a couple times to get use to it. I hate hand helds.


----------



## 2COR517

It's not that complicated to use the individual wing control buttons. If you use the button after using any other button, the wing goes out. Use it again, the wing comes back in. It's not the best, but I use the wing buttons quite a bit. I have an idea for a better controller, just haven't had time to work on it....


----------



## 2COR517

brad96z28;878662 said:


> Even they way it is would last a me a couple seasons. Still a good half inch or so on the right side. I was thinking why cant I flip them over and put them on the opposite sides like my x blade? Seen to be center punched as well. But im not sure.


They are not center punched, but I don't know why you couldn't flip sides...


----------



## Stik208

tastebeer;878493 said:


> If fisher had adjustable shoes for the X blade that would be the ticket!!


People buy the X-Blade to scrape all the way down to pavement. Shoes are for plowing gravel and what not. It is not recommended to use an X on gravel since it will dig it all up. So why would you put shoes on it.


----------



## Clapper&Company

RepoMan207;877686 said:


> I highly doubt it. He has the Patriot edition which wasn't supplied to the dealers. Yours can be had for $25 at any dealer. Although I think Ron got lucky with his.


I think you might be right LOL

They sent me the Splat, Warning and Mounting Stickers for the back, and the One for the Lift Arm

I just smooth talked the lady LOL


----------



## Stik208

Clapper&Company;879092 said:


> I think you might be right LOL
> 
> They sent me the Splat, Warning and Mounting Stickers for the back, and the One for the Lift Arm
> 
> I just smooth talked the lady LOL


I saw you put that rusty old chain back on there in your restore thread that makes me


----------



## ksland

Updated pics, controller location, truck lettered and fisher emblem on plow


----------



## ksland

Fisher decal is a must....


----------



## ksland

Not a fan of the fishstik the first couple times I have used it before, but I am going to try this one out for a while... I like the location and will mostly use it just in the fixed position on the dash I think...


----------



## tls22

brad96z28;878554 said:


> I have not used it yet but here is mine payup


B-e-a-utiful...please get action pics this winter


----------



## Bruce'sEx

ksland;879316 said:


> Not a fan of the fishstik the first couple times I have used it before, but I am going to try this one out for a while... I like the location and will mostly use it just in the fixed position on the dash I think...


99? Gas job or diesel?


----------



## RepoMan207

I love my fish sticks. I have yet to try out this multiplex one yet, there is alot of buttons, but I am sure it will become second nature after the first few storms.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;879406 said:


> I love my fish sticks. I have yet to try out this multiplex one yet, there is alot of buttons, but I am sure it will become second nature after the first few storms.


I was going to post a pic of a big crate for you.... But I didnt want to add insult to injury, and be a jerk


----------



## RepoMan207

SuperdutyShane;879420 said:


> I was going to post a pic of a big crate for you.... But I didnt want to add insult to injury, and be a jerk


*****! :laughing:


----------



## brad96z28

I could not stand to have mine directly behind the mulit function switch. I made a bracket on my last truck so It mounted.On the top section of the dash near the vent.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;879485 said:


> *****! :laughing:


Ryan's new XLS, ready to go. :laughing:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Stik208;879134 said:


> I saw you put that rusty old chain back on there in your restore thread that makes me


Yea, I got a few things I would like to do yet,

The chain is one of them, another is new rams.

Its on the list but wanted to get it back together for now.


----------



## ksland

Bruce'sEx;879332 said:


> 99? Gas job or diesel?


98 5.7L gas


----------



## RepoMan207

SuperdutyShane;879504 said:


> Ryan's new XLS, ready to go. :laughing:


Your missing a few boxes, and that crate is too short, it has to be longer!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;879620 said:


> Your missing a few boxes, and that crate is too short, it has to be longer!


They didnt tell you that the plow was in 5 pieces? 2 ft sections


----------



## RepoMan207

SuperdutyShane;879676 said:


> They didnt tell you that the plow was in 5 pieces? 2 ft sections


Here, this is more like it...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;879696 said:


> Here, this is more like it...
> 
> View attachment 63994


Theres a problem there... It seems to be rather empty..? Did you already put it together  Maybe theres a surprise in the bottom of the box


----------



## SuperdutyShane

This picture is from Langs website. They seem to have made the mistake of putting your plow on the wrong truck!


----------



## schmol

ksland;879316 said:


> Not a fan of the fishstik the first couple times I have used it before, but I am going to try this one out for a while... I like the location and will mostly use it just in the fixed position on the dash I think...


A little late, but I personally love the hand-held units. I just rest it on my lap when shifting, and I always drive with my left hand so the controller on the left of the steering column does not work for me.


----------



## RepoMan207

SuperdutyShane;879728 said:


> This picture is from Langs website. They seem to have made the mistake of putting your plow on the wrong truck!


I'm getting psyched just looking at it. From what he was saying yesterday they don't even have one put together right now. They were doing one today for display. That means they sold atleast 6 of them in the past month.

They do an absurd amount of business I know that. We were delivering LTL loads to them atleast twice a week when I was dispatching.


----------



## tuna

Put the plow together today,still gotta do the truck side.I should have it all done by mid week.Pics to follow.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;879794 said:


> I'm getting psyched just looking at it. From what he was saying yesterday they don't even have one put together right now. They were doing one today for display. That means they sold atleast 6 of them in the past month.
> 
> They do an absurd amount of business I know that. We were delivering LTL loads to them atleast twice a week when I was dispatching.


Yah they sure do. I read on their site that they sell 650-700 plows a year. So impressive.


----------



## tuna

I got mine at lang`s,nice operation there.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

tuna;880153 said:


> I got mine at lang`s,nice operation there.


Nice. You got the 7 1/2 right?


----------



## tuna

SuperdutyShane;880199 said:


> Nice. You got the 7 1/2 right?


Yes i did,it`s going on my `05 Sierra Denali.


----------



## WMHLC

Here is mine. Xls on a F250 02 Lariat V10. With an 8ft B&B back blade.


----------



## RepoMan207

Thats a mean machine right there.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

RepoMan207;880953 said:


> Thats a mean machine right there.


x2. Who else has a white truck with an xls...


----------



## tuna

Got the plow all together hooked it up to my buddys truck it`s working great,Gonna do the truck side this weekend.


----------



## bacwudzme

I will contribute with my 8ft Fisher.


----------



## Mackman




----------



## Matson Snow

SuperdutyShane;881033 said:


> x2. Who else has a white truck with an xls...


You mean like this one...


----------



## fisher guy

bacwudzme;890111 said:


> I will contribute with my 8ft Fisher.


hey man whats the dimensions on that deflector and what size bolts did u use? im making my own im just need some ideas thanx


----------



## tuna

Finished it up today,Gonna need some timbrens.Will get pics soon.


----------



## bacwudzme

Well i have a friend that works at Portland Rubber and its a 3 ply.He gave me a 12" x 96" strip of rubber. I have 17- 5/16 x 1" zinc plated bolts with 1.75" fender washers. I took every clamp I had, found center of plow and rubber drilled the hole then went 6" OC and it missed every rib.pics attch:


----------



## jbohio20

*dakota*

New to site. Great advise and tips. heres what i put on my truck last year.


----------



## fisher guy

bacwudzme;890154 said:


> Well i have a friend that works at Portland Rubber and its a 3 ply.He gave me a 12" x 96" strip of rubber. I have 17- 5/16 x 1" zinc plated bolts with 1.75" fender washers. I took every clamp I had, found center of plow and rubber drilled the hole then went 6" OC and it missed every rib.pics attch:


thanx man really appreciate it when i get up north to im gonna measure it out i got some scrap conveyor belt rubber from one o fthe mines i used to work at so i wanna make my own


----------



## twgranger

one of the many


----------



## twgranger

pic was taken a few months ago but now there is a 9.5 fisher stainless v mounted on it.


----------



## ScottPA

Here's mine.
Can't post the same pic. so heres the link.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91830


----------



## fisher guy

twgranger;890318 said:


> pic was taken a few months ago but now there is a 9.5 fisher stainless v mounted on it.


well get a pic with the new blade this is a fisher pic thread not a post a pic of ur truck and tell about the fisher blade u have thats just teasing but get some pics up beauty of a truck man


----------



## bacwudzme

Here you go ready to roll! Dealers are getting these XLS on there new trucks!


----------



## twgranger

fisher guy;890363 said:


> well get a pic with the new blade this is a fisher pic thread not a post a pic of ur truck and tell about the fisher blade u have thats just teasing but get some pics up beauty of a truck man


better? lol fast pic with phone.


----------



## fisher guy

now thats what im talking bought lol thats thing is beautiful


----------



## vwmurph




----------



## mkwl

Here's my baby- 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD, RC/LB, SLE, 4x4, 6.0L Vortec, 4L85E auto trans, G80 Locker, Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ tires, and 8' Fisher MMII Plow...

Snow Plowing machine!wesport


----------



## bplaisted

here is mine, pic is from last year. woke up to almost 30" of fresh snow


----------



## KubotaJr

Rig hasnt changed much this year. Maybe ill throw some new shoes on it before the real snow comes.


----------



## airtime

Here is a couple for the Fisher/Ford fans!


----------



## oh8chevy2500

my 08 with a 8' HD with the steel deflector...cell phone pic


----------



## 2brothersyc

all the fishers looks so good


----------



## Mackman

2brothersyc;906035 said:


> all the fishers looks so good


Yes they do


----------



## DareDog

Lets see some more fishers!!


----------



## mercer_me

2010 Toyota Tundra with a 7.5' SD Fisher.


----------



## Stik208

05 Colorado Z71, 7'6" HT


----------



## Honest Mike

twgranger;890299 said:


> one of the many


Wow, this is a beautiful truck and plow combo! Silver with a silver plow, with the polished wheels and the chrome stepbars, that looks awesome!


----------



## Honest Mike

Dont know why the picture didnt show up when l quoted him, but its one page back!


----------



## mercer_me

Honest Mike;1089163 said:


> Dont know why the picture didnt show up when l quoted him, but its one page back!


Pictures don't allways come up when you quote people.


----------



## Honest Mike

Really? Thats news to me, every other site they do!


----------



## LittleRedDakota

my dakota brand new plow purchased in aug 2010 $4095.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

2006 2500hd, 8ft Fisher MM2


----------



## DrakeSabitch

another one..


----------



## OHSIX6OH

Set up for parking lots ,wings come off for road travel.


----------



## FarmerTom

*Nice Rig Ken. Diesel or Gas*



GPS;875305 said:


> My Dodge/Fisher combo. Yes, it's the same crappy cell pic that has been here before. Maybe an updated one when the snow flies...
> 
> Ken, Nice looking Rig, Is it Diesel or Gas. Not many of them patriots plows around any more. Were they special edition........
> 
> Tom.


 Ken, Nice looking Rig, Is it Diesel or Gas. Not many of them patriots plows around any more. Were they special edition........


----------



## Polarisrider

Big fisher plow fan. Been running my old ez-v for 3 seasons now, and my brothers $300 mm1 on his 98 chevy


----------



## GMD1984

Some of my fishers


----------



## dodgegmc1213

8' xblade 8' hd 9' hd


----------



## Nritland

My 2008 Chevy Duramax with a new this winter Fisher Xv2 SS. 
Worked great this year busting through drifts and stacking snow. I have yet to have a complaint with it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Here a few on the 04 and 03 chevy 2500s with the XLS and 8.5 EXV. Both are great plows and each one has it place where they out shine the other since there always seems to be a new thread every few weeks comparing the expandable vs. v plow. It was a good winter payup !


----------



## FISHERBOY

*My pics*

ENJOY:waving:


----------



## cat10

best plow ever dont think ill buy anything other than the xls


----------

